# Performance Test mit JMeter



## spike881 (21. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Performanz bzw. Lasttest und zwar nutze ich dafür JMeter von Jakarta.
Mit dem Testen von HTML Seiten habe ich kein Problem dazu muss man ja nur ein HTTP Request Sampler anlegen und diesen konfigurieren.

Nun möchte ich aber eine JSP Testen, meine Frage wäe nun welchen Sampler ich dazu einsetzen muss.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## MitOderOhne (21. Apr 2006)

..vielleicht schon zu spät, die antwort!

um jsp-seiten zu testen benutzt man auch einen http request sampler.

als pfad gibst du dann eben nur die action an, z.B. so:

Path: /blabla/blabla/blablablabla/statusoverview_list.do

die notwendigen parameter für den request kannst du darunter über den Button "Hinzufügen" hinzufügen...


----------



## Gast (9. Aug 2006)

ich weiß ich bin noch später  aber könnte das jemand mal etwas genauer erklären bitte? wie meinst du das mit als pfad die action angeben?

hab mit jsps und jmeter noch nie gearbeitet .. bitte um beachtung


----------

